# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  10mg anadrol

## klotz007

have u guys ever heard of 10mg anadrol capsules 1 of my good friends just started working at a pharmacy place and they actually make them did anybody do them before and what amount is considered the best??

----------


## Bigmax

Bro effective mgs of Adrol have been at least 50mgs aday...

----------


## shark333

me . no just old school . anadrol 50mg s . was the shiznit.

----------

